
A Puzzling Collapse of Earth's Upper Atmosphere - J3L2404
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2010/15jul_thermosphere/
======
jgrahamc
I'm glad they explained that expansion is like a marshmallow held over a camp
fire or I would neve have understood it!

